# New Tank Fund



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

well i decided to start a new tank fund about a month almost two ago, im a server at a restaurant so people leave change on the table all the time as part of my tip so i have an empty protein powder tub that i decided was my new tank fund that i have been putting my change in after every day at work. its only about 5% full at this point not even 1/10th of the way full so i decided to empty it and count it too see how much i have put in there since i started and i was surprised at how much i actually have dumped in there, they were mostly quarters dimes and nickels,

the grand total so far was..........................$96.45 and thats not including pennies i didnt want to bother counting them im really lazy sometimes lol

so at 5% if the trend follows the current one when the container is full i should have around $1,929.00 towards my new tank









View attachment 181092

View attachment 181093


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on man... 
Good luck with fillin' that thing.

Almost $2,000 as the goal eh?
What kinda setup you got planned?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried something like that before, but i always would steal the money (loonies and toonies) whenever i needed some change so, but i got to like 50$


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha good luck! i filled a big ass pickle jar up one time over a 8month period and when it was all said and done i had like $200 sh*t was depressing cause from my calculations i was supposed to have over $450 and yeah...dont know what the hell happened there! haha


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey man I did the same thing delivering pizza. I would throw in about half of my night tips. By the end of it I had around 500 saved. It took about 3 months, but I was also throwing in more when I got the actual pay check. But what I put in there never hurt me to not have in my pocket. Good luck man, don't touch it, and hide it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck with that I did something like that as well in my past, without geting into major details I just through in loonies twoonies fives and tens, after a period of 2mths i had $680. I used a mini keg that was empty with a slit in it. It worked great cause I never could get into it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Good luck with that I did something like that as well in my past, without geting into major details I just through in loonies twoonies fives and tens, after a period of 2mths i had $680. I used a mini keg that was empty with a slit in it. It worked great cause I never could get into it.


That's an awesome idea!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea ive done this several times before with no specific goal in mind just a jar to hold my change from work and ive always got into it before it was like1/4 the way full and usually got like 50-$60 worth but now that theres 100 n there im not gonna dip into it i want to really use it for a tank,

i will just end up getting the biggest footprint i can for the amount of money i have hopefully like a 360 gallon i will just use the exhisting equipment that i have off my current tank like filters, co2, heater and what not too save some dough so more for the tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yah good idea Josh when it comes down to tanks, that and the filter is the most costly thing after that your laughing I figure. With Kijijii and other major classified sites out there it's pretty easy to find a good deal on equipment nowadays. Even with those ways to trim costs I find myself collecting at a abnormal rate and by this time next year I won't have space for anyhting any longer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great idea. and almost $100 for just under 2 months work. thats good going


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've done this with a couple of rhine whine jars and saved up 800 dollars. Takes awhile, but the patience pays off at then end as long as you don't keep digging into the funds


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

This is how i do it..

I set up my debit card to atomaticly deposit 1$ per transaction to my savings.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> This is how i do it..
> 
> I set up my debit card to atomaticly deposit 1$ per transaction to my savings.


thats a really good idea. might do that myself


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> This is how i do it..
> 
> I set up my debit card to atomaticly deposit 1$ per transaction to my savings.


thats a really good idea. might do that myself
[/quote]

I like that. What bank is that with? Do most or all banks offer that?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Well I have

TD canada trust
Acount number: 5474476867585
Pass : 82736

lol.

But ya, If TD has it im guessing most banks should.
It really starts adding up if you use your debit card on basic sh*t

Coffee
Smokes
Pop
Mcdonalds
Chocolate bar

I just saved 5 bucks.

In time it adds up


----------

